# Schwebealgen und hoher PH-Wert



## dabchner (20. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe jetzt mal, die Spezifikationen (Größe, Liter etc.) meines Teiches die ich in der Anmeldung ausfüllen musste, sind für jeden einsehbar. Wenn nicht werde ich das hier nochmal nachträglich editieren.

Ich lebe im Südwesten Afrikas, es ist also meistens recht warm hier. Die Wassertemperatur liegt momentan bei 25°C - 26°C. Im Winter sind es ca. 10°C -13°C.

Den Teich habe im im Janunar gegraben, und mit frischem Wasser befüllt. Zu dieser Zeit hatte ich noch einen Innenfilter für Aquarien. Dieser förderte 600L/h. Ich hatte immer Probleme mit der Wasserqualiät, so war/ist der PH-Wert immer zu hoch.

Vor dem ersten Fischbesatz, hatte ich das Wasser ca. 6 Wochen im Teich. 4 Shubunkins fanden nach ca. 4 - 5 Tagen ihr Ende. Das liest sich jetzt ziemlich emotionlos, tatsächlich machte mich die Angelegenheit recht traurig. Vor allem weil ich die Wasserwerte ja schon vorher hätte überprufen können. Aber damit habe ich gar nicht gerechnet. Ich denke der hohe PH-Wert, hat ein Umwandeln von Ammonium zu Ammoniak bewirkt, welches die Kiemen der Tiere irreparabel geschädigt hat.

Danach folgten noch einige Wasserwechsel und vergebliche Versuche, den PH-Wert zu kontrollieren (Apfelessig, Pulver aus dem Aquaristikshop). All das half nur temporär. Nach spätestens drei Tagen war der PH-Wert wieder zu hoch. Damals habe ich noch mit Farbtests gemessen. Die Skala ging nur bis zu einem PH-Wert von 8 und das Messkit war für Poolanlagen gedacht.

Der letzte Wasserwechsel ist jetzt 7 - 8 Wochen her. Der PH Wert liegt bei 9,75 und der Teich ist so voller Schwebealgen, dass man seine Hand in 20 cm Tiefe nicht mehr sehen kann. Habe vor 14 Tagen ein Mittel gegen Algen zugegeben; erfolglos. Jetzt habe ich Torf in den Filterkübel, um zu versuchen den PH-Wert so etwas herunterzuschrauben. Morgen wird dann eine weitere Messung vorgenommen.

Der Teich bekommt ca. 6 Stunden am Tag Sonne, danach ca. 3 - 4 Stunden Halbschatten und dann nur noch Schatten. Im Winter gar keine Sonne.

Ich weiß mittlerweile einfach nicht mehr was ich machen soll. Das ganze sollte ein low budget Projekt werden, aber die Probleme mit der ganzen Angelegenheit hatten zufolge, dass ich jetzt schon allen möglichen "scheiß" gekauft & versucht habe. Davon hätte ich mir mittlerweile schon vier Komplettfiltersysteme kaufen können.

Ich weiß absolut nicht, was ich wegen des PH-Wertes machen soll.

Was die Schwebealgen anbetrifft, möchte ich mir im Dezember diesen Innenfilter mitbringen lassen. Ich hoffe die UVC Lampe wird sich um die Algen kümmern. Ich beabsichtige die UVC Lampe 8 Stunden laufen zu lassen, insofern ich diese seperat schalten kann.

Ich bin für alle Ratschläge, Kritiken und Tipps extrem dankbar, wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht mehr wirklich was ich machen soll.

Filteraufbau:
             

Komplettansicht + Wassertrübung:


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Okt. 2018)

Hallo, willkommen im Forum!

Wie ist den der PH-Wert wenn du frisch Wasser einfüllst, ist er dann auch schon so hoch? Es könnte sein das die Steineinfassung und der Beton dazwischen je nach Materialart den PH-Wert hochtreiben. Dieser verlinkte sogenannte Filter ist ein Spielzeug, lass da die Finger davon. Was sind das für Steine in dem Behälter auf den Bildern? Wenn die stark kalkhaltig sind können die auch den PH hochtreiben.

Und ganz ehrlich in einen 800 l Teich gehören keine Fische!


----------



## Peter_W (20. Okt. 2018)

Hallo dabchner,

ich befürchte, daß Du bei den von Dir benannten Wassertemperaturen auf keinen grünen Zweig kommen wirst.

Sorry für diese Einschätzung...

Die Algen werden Dir über den Kopf wachsen; der Sauerstoffmangel und damit das Fischsterben sind vorprogrammiert...
Die Geldausgabe für den von Dir verlinkten Filter kannst Du sicherlich einsparen.
Es handelt sich dabei um einen Filter mit intergrierter Filtration. Diese würde Dir innerhalb nur weniger Stunden verstopfen.
Du wirst nicht glücklich damit. Eine sinnvolle Filtration hat immer außerhalb des Gewässers zu erfolgen...

Möglicherweise wirst Du noch Antworten erhalten mit wesentlich "deutlicherer" Ansprache. Ich wollte nicht gleich so hart rangehen...


----------



## samorai (20. Okt. 2018)

Warum baut man in Südafrika die Teiche so klein?
Wegen der Krokodile?


----------



## Lion (20. Okt. 2018)

hallo dabchner,
ich habe bedenken, das ein Teich mit 800 ltr. Wasserinhalt, mit Fischbesatz bei den Außentemperaturen leicht
zu händeln ist.  Die Shubunkins sind auch nicht für Wasser-Temperaturen über 25° geeignet.

Falls Du wirklich hier ein Terrassen-Aquarium (Teich) haben möchtest, dann prüfe bitte als erstes:

-welcher PH-Wert hat dein Wasser, mit dem Du den Teich füllst ?
-kommt das Teichwasser mit Zement in Berührung ?  oder was ist im Teich, wodurch der PH-Wert sich erhöht ?
-falls es regnet oder falls Du die Terrasse reinigst,  fliest das Terrassen-Wasser im Teich ?   Gefälle sollte nicht zum Teich sein !
-sind das 600 ltr. Umwälzung die da aus dem Schlauch kommen ?
-und für evtl. gut ausgesuchte Fische sollte der Teich tiefer sein. (aber besser, keine Fische)

Viele Grüße
Léon


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Okt. 2018)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum,
Bitte keine Fische in ein 800l Becken bei 25-26°C.
Wie schon geschrieben die Goldis werden das nicht aushalten.
Ich könnte auch alles nochmal wiederholen was die anderen geschrieben haben aber ich appelliere an deinem Verstand das du auf uns hörst und lediglich nur Pflanzen in dem Teich hälst.


----------



## Mushi (21. Okt. 2018)

Ich tippe eher auf ein Sauerstoffproblem, hast Du einen Belüfter an?

Grüsse ,
Frank


----------



## dabchner (21. Okt. 2018)

Erst mal vielen Dank, für die zahlreichen Antworten!

Im Anschluss werde ich veruchen auf alles einzugehen.

*tampelkraut schrieb:*


> Wie ist den der PH-Wert wenn du frisch Wasser einfüllst, ist er dann auch schon so hoch?



Antwort: Das Wasser welches frisch aus der Leitung kommt, hat einen PH-Wert von 7,06.



> Es könnte sein das die Steineinfassung und der Beton dazwischen je nach Materialart den PH-Wert hochtreiben.



Antwort: Das Wasser berührt die Steinfassung nicht. Es gibt auch keinen Beton dazwischen, welcher Kontakt mit dem Wasser hat. Das Wasser wird von einer Folie gehalten. Diese ist eigentlich eine Schwimmbadabdeckung.
.   



> _Dieser verlinkte sogenannte Filter ist ein Spielzeug, lass da die Finger davon._



Antwort: Ich nahm an, dass die erhöhte Filterleistung bzw. Durchlaufmenge verbunden mit dem UVC Licht, dem Algenwachstum entgegenwirken könnten. Desweiteren dachte ich, dass ein Innenfilter bei solch einer geringen Wassermenge und minimalem Fischbesatz (4 - 6 Tiere) kein Problem darstellen würde. 




> _Was sind das für Steine in dem Behälter auf den Bildern? Wenn die stark kalkhaltig sind können die auch den PH hochtreiben._


Antwort: Ich wünschte ich könnte dir mehr über die mineralische Zusammensetzung der Steine sagen, aber ich bin kein Geologe. Bei der ersten Schicht handelt es sich um ganz normale Feldsteine. Die zweite Schicht besteht aus jenen Steinen, die man einem Betonboden zumischen würde. Die feinste Schicht bildet Kies, welchen ich am Strand von Swakopmund zusammengetragen habe. 
Wichtig bezüglich dieser Frage ist der Fakt, dass ich auch schon einen zu hohen PH-Wert hatte, bevor ich den Außenfilter mit all den Steinen installiert habe. Im Teich selbst waren keine Steine oder irgendetwas anderes, von dem ich sagen könnte es würde das Wasser basisch machen.



> _Und ganz ehrlich in einen 800 l Teich gehören keine Fische!_


Antwort: Ich bin zweifelslos dafür den Fischen einen Lebensraum zu ermöglichen, indem sie sich wohl fühlen. Deswegen dachte ich ein geringer Besatz von 4 - 6 Goldfischen wäre vertretbar. Ich habe schon nach kleineren Fischarten wie __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge, Gründlinge und __ Elritze Ausschau gehalten; in diesem Land jedoch nicht ohne einen lohnenswerten Aufwand (Bestellung, Einfuhr, etc.) zu bewerkstelligen. Selbst die im Vergleich zu Deutschland schlecht ausgestatteten Zoofachgeschäfte hier Im Land, haben regelmäßig Probleme bei der Einfuhr. 


*

*
*Peter_W schrieb:*



> _ich befürchte, daß Du bei den von Dir benannten Wassertemperaturen auf keinen grünen Zweig kommen wirst._


Antwort: Ich kenne drei andere Teichbesitzer, von denen einer einen kleinen Teich (< 400 L) und zwei Koiteiche besitzen. Bei denen scheint es auch zu funktionieren. Ich werde die Leute mal kontaktieren, und fragen wie sie die ganze Sache in den Griff bekommen. 




> _Die Algen werden Dir über den Kopf wachsen; der Sauerstoffmangel und damit das Fischsterben sind vorprogrammiert..._


Antwort: Die hohe Temperatur und die Sonneneinstrahlung in Kombination mit dem hohen PH-Wert, begünstigen das Algenwachstum schon enorm. Was das anbetrifft, dachte ich eine UVC Lampe könnte Abhilfe schaffen. Warmes Wasser kann den Sauerstoff schlechter halten, als kühles. Aber wenn ich genügend Sauerstoff hinzugebe, dachte ich, es sei für 4 - 6 Fische ausreichend. Die Fische die starben, hatte ich bei einer Wassertemperatur von ca. 13°C gehalten. 




> Es handelt sich dabei um einen Filter mit integrierter Filtration. Diese würde Dir innerhalb nur weniger Stunden verstopfen.


Antwort: Meinst du nicht, dass bei einem Fischbesatz von 4 - 6 Tieren und einem solch geringen Wasservolumen eine derartige Filtration ausreichen sollte?
2500L/h bei einem 800 Liter Teich, welcher zusätzlich durch ein Moskitonetz vor Falllaub etc. geschützt ist. 




*samorai schrieb:*



> _Warum baut man in Südafrika die Teiche so klein? Wegen der Krokodile?_


Antwort: Der Platz war schlicht und ergreifend begrenzt, und das ganze sollte ein low budget Projekt bleiben. Desweiteren halten sich Krokodile ausschließlich in fliesenden Gewässern auf (Kunene, Nil etc.). 




*Leon schrieb:*


> -welcher PH-Wert hat dein Wasser, mit dem Du den Teich füllst ?
> -kommt das Teichwasser mit Zement in Berührung ? oder was ist im Teich, wodurch der PH-Wert sich erhöht ?
> -falls es regnet oder falls Du die Terrasse reinigst, fliest das Terrassen-Wasser im Teich ? Gefälle sollte nicht zum Teich sein !
> -sind das 600 ltr. Umwälzung die da aus dem Schlauch kommen ?
> -und für evtl. gut ausgesuchte Fische sollte der Teich tiefer sein. (aber besser, keine Fische)


Antwort:
- bereits beantwortet.
- bereits beantwortet.
-Der Teich verfügt über Randbegrenzungssteine, welche das umlaufende Wasser vom Teich fernhalten. Nur Wasser welches direkt in den Teich regnet, erreicht diesen auch. Seit Januar hat es allerdings auch erst ca. 5 Mal geregnet. 
-Es sind momentan zwischen min. 600L und  max. 800L Wasser, welches die Pumpe pro Stunde umwälzt und wieder aus dem Zulaufschlauch in den Teich gelangen.
-Warum tiefer? Der Teich wird nicht zufrieren.

*Mushi schrieb:*



> Ich tippe eher auf ein Sauerstoffproblem, hast Du einen Belüfter an?


Antwort: Der Teich verfügt über keine zusätzliche Belüftung. Bei dem geringen Wasservolumen ging ich davon aus, dass der Wassertrahl, welcher vom Filter in den Teich geht genug Sauerstoff für einen solch geringen, potenziellen Fischbesatz in's Wasser wirbelt. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Mushi (21. Okt. 2018)

Der Strahl reicht wahrscheinlich nicht aus.

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## dabchner (21. Okt. 2018)

> Der Strahl reicht wahrscheinlich nicht aus.
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank



Hey Frank,

Nachdem 3 von den 4 Shubunkins verstorben waren, nahm ich den letzten Fisch heraus und packte ihn in einen 20L Eimer. Dieser wurde mir einer Sauerstoffpumpe versorgt. Trotzdem starb der Fisch. Dies führt mich zu dem Schluss, dass es eigentlich nur an einer Schädigung der Kiemen durch Ammoniak liegen kann.

Wenn ich einen Eimer mit frischem Wasser befülle, liegt der PH-Wert bei um die 7. Am nächsten Tag ist er bei 8 und steigend. Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung, an was das liegen kann.


----------



## Lion (21. Okt. 2018)

hallo dabchner,
warum tiefer ?
Tiefere Teiche sind in der Wassertemperatur besser ausgeglichen, also nicht nur wegen einfrieren.
Hier kann man auch die Pumpe etwas höher aufstellen, so das das untere Wasser im Sommer etwas kühler bleibt.
Im Winter wirkt das ganze dann umgekehrt.

PH Wert steigt, dieses Problem muss Du leider finden.
Nimm einen Eimer Wasser und lege dort ein Reststück der Folie hinein, dann etwas abwarten und messen
VG. Léon


----------



## troll20 (22. Okt. 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> PH Wert steigt, dieses Problem muss Du leider finden.
> Nimm einen Eimer Wasser und lege dort ein Reststück der Folie hinein, dann etwas abwarten und messen
> VG. Léon


Braucht er ja nicht, da:


dabchner schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Eimer mit frischem Wasser befülle, liegt der PH-Wert bei um die 7. Am nächsten Tag ist er bei 8 und steigend. Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung, an was das liegen kann.



Jetzt ist einfache Wasserchemie gefragt .
Wann steigt der PH? Na wer hat die Antwort.  Google kann da auch helfen.


----------



## Mushi (22. Okt. 2018)

Das CO2 entweicht aus dem stehenden Eimer Wasser, daher steigt der pH-Wert.

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## Wetterleuchten (22. Okt. 2018)

Biologisch betrachtet ist dieser "Teich" ein Loch, das ein Medium namens Wasser beinhaltet. Unter den widrigen Bedingungen (eng, warm, kein natürlicher Austausch) halten sich gerade mal Schwebealgen und vermutlich ein paar Bakterien, sonstige Einzeller und evtl. Mückenlarven. Pionierorganismen halt. Ich sehe hier drei Möglichkeiten:

Einige Jahre oder Jahrzehnte warten, ob sich komplexeres Leben etabliert (interessant aber ansonsten unbefriedigend)
Einen immensen technischen Aufwand betreiben um ein paar armen Fischen ein Überleben in einem zu kleinen Gewässer zu ermöglichen (in meinen Augen unverhältnismäßig und an der Grenze zur Tierquälerei)
Eine tropische Seerose und/oder andere hübsche Wasserpflanzen kultivieren. Dadurch stabilisiert sich evtl. auch der ph-Wert. Später, bei nachhaltigem Erfolg diesbezüglich, kannst du dann evtl. nochmal über __ Kleinfische nachdenken


----------



## PeBo (22. Okt. 2018)

dabchner schrieb:


> Ich kenne drei andere Teichbesitzer, von denen einer einen kleinen Teich (< 400 L) und zwei Koiteiche besitzen. Bei denen scheint es auch zu funktionieren.



Hallo dabchner,
ich würde als erste und billigste Variante erst einmal von einem von denen mal einen Eimer Wasser am besten mit etwas Bodenschlamm holen und diesen dann in meinen Teich schütten. Dies bewirkt quasi ein Animpfen mit den richtigen Bakterien und Mikroorganismen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (22. Okt. 2018)

Mushi schrieb:


> Das CO2 entweicht aus dem stehenden Eimer Wasser, daher steigt der pH-Wert.
> 
> Grüsse,
> Frank


Jup und die Tatsache liegt in verschiedenen Ursachen begründet. Kaltes Tiefenwasser mit geringem KH. Aufbereitung und Endkeimung von immer noch kalten Wasser.
Und dann die Erwärmung mit entsprechendem ausgasen von CO2. 
Und auch dies killt dann die Fische durch die Veränderung im Gashaushalt in den Fischen in kurzer Zeit.


----------

